# Need some Help



## hayldeborah (Nov 9, 2012)

So, I'm actually only 19 years old, but I'm currently in college looking to become an ESL teacher (to teach English as a second language), but I'm rather worried about job opportunities. Does anyone know the demand for ESL teachers in Italy? Preferrably Sicily?


----------



## Country Bumkin (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi!
I've been teaching English in Italy for over 25 years and am rather tired now! Expect no contract, no holiday or sick pay and erratic hours. There's still work to be found here but salaries are low, be warned. In Sicily you might get 12euros an hour in your hand. A room can cost 150-250 euros but fruit and veg is cheaper and of excellent quality. It can be very cold in flats in winter as often there's no heating in many parts of Sicily. I lived in a flat in Siracusa which was freezing! The people are great - very hospitable and warm. If you teach kids then you'll be laughing because they is great demand. I see only one problem: you're very young and inexperienced...Italians themselves don't leave home until they're 30, if at all! Schools might be wary of hiring you, that's all I'm saying. If you need help re schools and websites for teaching jobs in Italy I'd be happy to help. Don't mean to sound negative, but prefer to give you the bottom line. Good luck with the course! K


----------

